# Z Scale Help Needed



## kabob51650 (Mar 12, 2008)

Due to health issues,I have been toying with the idea of switching from n to z scale.I dont know alot about z, so if anyone can clue me in any info would be very much appreciated. please keep in mind that I am on a budget, but I want the best for my money.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure what health issues would cause a switch from N to Z, but here are a couple of comments...

1. Z is smaller so if eyesight or hand-eye co-ordination is the problem, then Z would be worse

2. You're on a budget and want the best - Z is more expensive, and there are fewer manufacturers. Also fewer dealers carrying stock.

3. Z has a lot of potential for small layouts in tiny spaces. Saw some Z for the first time in a long time last month in Portland. Quite impressive. But SMALL.

4. Perhaps there is an upcoming show or event that you can attend to see Z live, and talk to some modellers. We may do a tiny Z layout - oval with a little scenery just for fun. But we're sticking with N for a more serious layout.

Steve


----------



## kabob51650 (Mar 12, 2008)

*scaling down*

I am in a wheelchair nowso I can no longer climb over ,under ,or around a layout as Iused to.I was thinking tha Z would fit my somewhat smaller world.I still have perfect use of my vision and hands so no problem there. I've noticed in back issues of M R, advertisements for Z-Track mag. Maybe I should subsribe to it and get some info there.I think it will work out pretty good.thanks for all the imput.By the way, I am a mo-pac and santa fe fan.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's a link to MTL's starter sets...

http://www.micro-trains.com/train_sets_z.php

and this is Marklin's

http://www.marklin.com/start/z.html

Here is a link to the Ztrack magazine site

http://www.ztrack.com/

If you're into kitbashing and love steam, you might consider Nn3. This is N scale 1:160 in narrow (American 3 ft.) gauge. It uses Z scale 6.5mm track, so the layout turns and spacing would be the same, but the trains and structures would be larger than Z. You can find Nn3 stuff, including locomotive kits at Republic Locomotive works.

http://www.republiclocomotiveworks.com/


----------



## ztrack (May 20, 2008)

The big benefit of Z is the space to scenery ratio. I don't like to classify Z just for small layouts. Yes, Z is ideal for those with limited space. You can build a highly realistic layout in a very small space. Plus you can actually pull a decent length train! But, as the Z community is discovering, Z also shines for large layouts and modules. This is where Z scale is growing today. Many N scalers are moving to Z since they can do even more in the space they have. What scale will allow you to model your favorite branch line too scale with no compression? In 22' you can model a scale mile. How cool is that! If you really want to see what you can do in Z, take a look at Rob Allbritton's Gotthard line layout in the current issue of Ztrack. This layout models the north and south slope of the Swiss Gotthard line with slight 3:1 compression. It is amazing!

As for the cost, true Z can be more expensive. But it is important to compare quality versus cost. I Z, we don't have poor running locos. They are all exceptional. For starters, I recommend MTL's GP35 or GP9 and AZL's GP7 and SD70 series of locos.

Z is one of the fastest growing segments of the model railway hobby. We often say "Zeeing is believing".


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ztrack said:


> Z is one of the fastest growing segments of the model railway hobby. We often say "Zeeing is believing".


LOL, that is quite the proper phrase for this scale... Anyways, welcome to the Model Train Forum, you definitely have good information to help out all of our members who model in Z scale


----------



## Hopcopter (Jan 19, 2010)

cpfan said:


> 4. Perhaps there is an upcoming show or event that you can attend to see Z live, and talk to some modellers. We may do a tiny Z layout - oval with a little scenery just for fun. But we're sticking with N for a more serious layout.
> 
> Steve


Zeeing is believing! :laugh: There is a Z scale event at the end of April in Oregon.. wish I was closer. here's their site: http://www.national-zscaleconvention.com/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopcopter said:


> Zeeing is believing! :laugh: There is a Z scale event at the end of April in Oregon.. wish I was closer. here's their site: http://www.national-zscaleconvention.com/


I think your a couple of years late.:laugh:

Look the date he posted on.


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

They’re even smaller than the others. Their ratio to the prototype locomotive is 1:220. Imagine that! This scale means that our 50-foot locomotive is only 2 ¾ inches long in the "Z" scale. The gauge between this model's rails is 6.5 mm and it takes up to 9 volts to move a "Z" scale model train.


----------



## daveo228i (10 mo ago)

I can tell you that with the chair you would find Z scale ideal. My layout is a folding table with adjustable legs for heights. I use foam boards for the base. I configured my layout with two boards glued together. The layout consists of three interconnecting loops, using manual turnouts. It’s approximately five feet long, thirty inches wide. I can control everything while sitting in chair, it’s a desk chair on castors. I purposely chose manual turnouts for their simplicity.
I began my journey with Z while recovering from a total knee replacement. Best of luck and welcome to Z.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

